# Super Hi To All!



## ALPHABiT (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi to all over here!
I cant explain to you all how happy i was when i found this forum!!!
I'm from Italy, and sice some months i'm enjoyng with gold. It's an hobby for me, not a work.
Studing a bit around i'm arrived in the conclusion that i have to self-make my 999 ingots from scrap gold parts.
My dream is self-make little INGOTS of pure gold from scaps.
To do this i'm buying (since 4 months) scraps of 750/1000 gold (18kt) paying about 15/25% less then price of inside 999 pure gold worthing.
So i think to have a good space to make newbie errors  helped by the gold price rising too!
Ok, let arrive at my point...
I bought an electric furnace of 2Kg i'm sure i need to melt scraps first and powder later.
Now, i would like to buy equipment to "extract" pure gold from scraps.
I studied acqua regia system, and i found it very cheap but really too dangerouse to self-make.
So i studied the anode-catode system... And i like it more.
Looking around i found on THE very famouse auction online site, the Ishore Semplicity Refining System.
I read something u wrote about it in this forum, but cant understand if your opinios are because you are "purist" of refining, or because it's better use other systems.
My only (great) doubts about that machine are the "consumable parts".
As first i dont like anyone "hook" me to use a system, second is problem of shipment cost and time from USA to ITALY.
So my first as is, do you know for sure if i can buy in Italy the "consumable parts" to use that refining system ? And if yes, what they are?
A better question... Do u suggest me other similar machine to use considering costs and "consumable" reperibility ?

In the end i need a system (or machine) with this futures:

- Low cost of system (cannot afford thousands $ of machine for my hobby!  )
- Not dangerouse (or just a little-bit)
- Free to buy rechargable parts here in Italy too
- Costs per ounce of refining not more then 5$

I'm quite interested to buy any system u wanna biult for me too, in the case. I usually belive more in forum-community people then companies!

Maybe i'm asking a lot, but if you would give me suggestsions i'll be happy to hear, study and follow.

Thanx to all.


----------



## aflacglobal (Feb 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. :arrow: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=41&highlight=shor


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 25, 2008)

ALPHABiT,

My advice to you is to learn to refine using nitric acid, or its substitutes, as presented here on the forum, and to use aqua regia, or one of the substitutes as presented here on the forum. None of the refining processes should be considered safe, so you must learn to work safely with any of them, regardless of which one you choose. 

If you choose to use any of the commercial systems, while they may work to your satisfaction, you will find yourself held captive by the need to buy specific provisions from these people. You also may not gain the necessary education that will permit you to process other values that you are sure to encounter. Dental gold has platinum and palladium included in its makeup, and it tends to find its way to refiners. It's an excellent source of these metals, so you should be able to recover it from your solutions. You may not have that option with the commercial devices. 

I advise you to buy a copy of Hoke's book "Refining Precious Metal Wastes". It will teach you how to test metals, how to recover them, and how to safely and properly handle acids. The information you'll uncover will serve you well for refining the metals you can expect to process. 

Without this book, or one similar, you may stumble about for a long time, making mistakes that will cost you more than the value of the book. Once you have it and understand its contents, most of your questions will be answered. 

Good luck.

Harold


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 25, 2008)

Good post, Harold. I'm in total agreement.


----------



## ALPHABiT (Feb 25, 2008)

Well.
Thanx for your suggests. Publics & privates!
It's nice to find new friend in a forum!

At least i'm convinced to not go versus any commercial machine.

But still thinking to try first an elettrolisis method before start with acids.

I'm sure i'll use AR method too, cose reading here, i understood i can make good gold from Kilos of old computer boards i have in one of my EX computer store


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 25, 2008)

ALPHABiT said:


> But still thinking to try first an elettrolisis method before start with acids.


The methods for stripping electrolytically include the use of acid in almost all cases, so you must learn to work with them, regardless of your desires. 

Even the work-arounds that allow you to not buy commercial acids have dangers---and must be handled as if they were acids. In many cases, they are, just more dilute. There is NO safe way to refine gold, you must learn to work safely with the necessary materials. 

The big problem with acids is availability. Working with them safely isn't difficult----and it comes easier after you've handled them a while. Be certain to work with eye protection and wear the appropriate chemical resistant gloves. A fume hood makes the work much easier, but you can wear a respirator with proper chemical filters if one is beyond your reach. 

Keep reading the information posted on this forum before you get too involved with any given process. As you gain knowledge, some of the questions you have now will answer themselves. Remember----you won't have any success refining unless you become familiar with handling chemicals and acids. 

To answer your question in another post, I believe you are the only person in Italy that subscribes to the forum. 

Harold


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 25, 2008)

goldsilverpro said:


> Good post, Harold.



Thanks, Chris. 

I read your post regards the recent changes in your life. 

Congratulations! 

I treasure my relationship with Susan, but I had to go through a bad one with my ex before understanding the difference. 

Harold


----------



## ALPHABiT (Feb 25, 2008)

Uhm... Ty Harold for all your answers.
But tell me what acids are involved in method of elettrolisis described (and where i'm trying to keep it "mine") here:

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=41&highlight=shor

?

Fumes can be released or something so ?


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 26, 2008)

If you are concerned about the stripping of gold plating with the cell in question, sulfuric acid is used. Fumes are not a serious problem, not as I understand it, but you would be better advised by Steve with this matter. I refined for years, but avoided electronic scrap, and did not use a stripping cell, so I do not have any experience from which I can form good responses, unlike Steve. He has extensive experience with stripping. 

I'm happy to help you in other areas, where I have experience. 

Harold


----------

